# How to Attach Two Beams at 45 Degree Angle on top of 4x4 Post?



## Ler0y Jenkins

I'm building a deck and I want to attach two beams that meet at a 45 degree angle to the top of a 4x4 post. Is there hardware that can accomplish this? Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## perpetual98

Why don't you cut the top of the posts and the beams at 22.5 degrees and then they'll meet properly? There's probably some hardware that can accomplish something too.


----------



## beer_geek

perpetual98 said:


> Why don't you cut the top of the posts and the beams at 22.5 degrees and then they'll meet properly? There's probably some hardware that can accomplish something too.


After that, you can bolt them together.


----------



## perpetual98

Or duct tape


----------



## skymaster

Tennon the top of the post then thru bolt em


----------



## Termite

Beams SITTING ON a post is a weak connection in most cases. What size are the beams? If they are 2x dimension lumber, you can use a circular saw and a hand saw to cut out 1-1/2" of the 4x4 on two faces, which will give the beams actual bearing, plus a little lateral support to the side of the post. The post can be extended up to just the top of the joists, or can be extended up three feet to be integrated into the deck's guard rail.

I would caution you in making a 45 degree cut to miter the ends of the beams together. Depending on the beam's width and how they land on the 4x4, there is a chance that cutting them that way will not provide adequate bearing surface.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

I plan on using two 2x8's for the beam. 

I'm having trouble visualizing what everyone is saying... Anyone have a picture???


----------



## ovahimba

I had a similar problem but was using 6x12 beams over 6x6 posts. I went down to my local lumberyard and had the salesman get a quote from Simpson for a special order connector, two saddles welded together at a 135 degree angle, comparable to their CCQ66, hot dip galvanized. They wanted $1,650 for fabricating three of them! Another manufacturer was willing to do them for $1,050. If you don’t need hot dip galvanized I’m guessing they would be no more than half the cost, and cheaper still if you are using 4x material. The connectors look and feel strong. I figured I needed them since the deck was 12’ high and I am on the California coast in earthquake country.


----------



## Lansing

I have a friend living in California and he said nothing there comes cheap...But it sounds like you did the right thing in getting them well made...


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Ler0y Jenkins said:


> I'm building a deck and I want to attach two beams that meet at a 45 degree angle to the top of a 4x4 post. Is there hardware that can accomplish this?


Simpson ECCQ post cap - take a grinder and cut away half of one of the upright wings.
Position beams in cap and screw together with FastenMaster LedgerLock screws as well as running the Simpson SDS screws through all remaining holes in metal hardware.
I'd strongly suggest upgrading to a 6x6 post for increased bearing area.

Mac


----------



## Lansing

Yes you got a nice strong setup there...Well made clips to tight it all together...Very nice quality wood you have...Wish we could get that here in Nova Scotia...Good pictures too...


----------



## ehoez

a good prayer, helps too


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

BuiltByMAC said:


> Simpson ECCQ post cap - take a grinder and cut away half of one of the upright wings.
> Position beams in cap and screw together with FastenMaster LedgerLock screws as well as running the Simpson SDS screws through all remaining holes in metal hardware.
> I'd strongly suggest upgrading to a 6x6 post for increased bearing area.
> 
> Mac


That's a 90 degree angle though. I'm looking at a 45 degree angle??


----------



## skymaster

Leroy; Yes you are. Call your local lumberyard and ask if Simpson makes a 45 bracket. If they dont know call Simpson, might be in a box in a back corner since it is not that common.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Ler0y Jenkins said:


> That's a 90 degree angle though. I'm looking at a 45 degree angle??


Oops. Misread your OP...

Try these - Simpson AC4 (AC6 if you have 6x6 posts)









The top wings can be bent into shape. Put one on each side of your post...

Mac


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

BuiltByMAC said:


> Oops. Misread your OP...
> 
> Try these - Simpson AC4 (AC6 if you have 6x6 posts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top wings can be bent into shape. Put one on each side of your post...
> 
> Mac


Thanks. That's actually what I was thinking about doing. Lets hope it works.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

See below.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

I've designed a method where I'll use a 6x6 for the post in question and notch it out according to this diagram:










I'll just drill four holes through the back of that post (two on each beam) and use some through-bolts to secure it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Termite

That's what I was suggesting in my post. Works great.


----------



## Lansing

Yes that should work very well...Do use washers with your bolts ...I would put some type sealer on the wood parts of the post you cut before you set in your 2x8's...Just a thought...


----------



## Chris CA

Doing the same thing here.
Doesn't the beam have to set a certain amount on the post?


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

Here's a picture of how it came out from my other deck-building thread:


----------



## The Manor Manor

Hoping that Mr. Jenkins will be able to charge into the room with some ideas even after 12 years. Your picture answered one big question I have. Now I know how it should look. Got any advice about technique for notching a 6x6 post thusly?


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

The Manor Manor said:


> Hoping that Mr. Jenkins will be able to charge into the room with some ideas even after 12 years. Your picture answered one big question I have. Now I know how it should look. Got any advice about technique for notching a 6x6 post thusly?


I believe I used a reciprocating saw. I think I also needed to clean it up with a hammer and chisel. I recall it being easier than I expected it to be.


----------



## The Manor Manor

Yeah, I was having trouble figuring how to get the angle right with a circular saw or to cut deep enough with a jigsaw. Looks like I get to buy new tool! Many thanks.


----------



## Nealtw

The Manor Manor said:


> Yeah, I was having trouble figuring how to get the angle right with a circular saw or to cut deep enough with a jigsaw. Looks like I get to buy new tool! Many thanks.


The angles have to add up to 45 so 22 .5 and the saw to use is recip saw.


----------



## ratherbefishing

Whatever brand of recip saw you buy, buy some premium blades. They will make all the difference in making straight cuts. I like Milwaukee and Lenox. But I've heard good things about Bosch, too.

The blades that came with my first recip saw, a Ryobi, were terrible.


----------



## HotRodx10

Th cuts on the ends of the 2x beams can be made easily and accurately with a miter saw or circular saw. Recip saw is probably the best option for notching the post. Although, you can start the cuts with a circular saw, or if the post isn't set, you can make most of the cut on a table saw or miter saw.


----------



## The Manor Manor

Thanks for the advice, y'all.

If I were to use the recip saw to make the cuts, would it make sense to first secure the post to the footer so that it's held in place while I saw? Seems like that would do well to handle the vertical cuts but not the horizonal ones, which I suppose I could start with a circular saw (I don't have a table saw).


----------



## XSleeper

This is why many codes now require 6x6s.


----------

